# Why do you people find butts attractive?



## too INTP to pick one name (Jun 12, 2012)

Every time I see an ass, naked or clothed, I immediately think "someone poops through this." How can you get past this hurdle? It is nothing more than the garbage disposal of the body surrounded by two massive humps or hills of flesh. Betwixt those two bunions of muscle you are attracted to lies the single most disgusting outlet of the human being, the nozzle of pressured evacuation of manure, the airlock from which the most rancid of waste flows.

I've even seen some people dedicate their attractive fetishes to this one, single part of the human body. "I'm an ass man." How could one consider one's self an "ass man?" How could one lay one's head upon a pillow at night, mull over one's dreams and desires in this life on Earth, and think "I want to conquer or at least feel many asses in my days." Conquering an ass is like building one's fortress atop a volcanic mountain. It's not carving out Helm's Deep from a stalwart mountain of stone, but a volatile volcano ready to erupt at any instant. That lava, my friend, is nothing other than human poop.










 _Picture courtesy of National Geographic. This volcano should be what your mind's eye sees when you behold that most unsavory and profane of human body-parts._ _One does not wish to be singed by the primal molten fires of the Earth's crust, and neither does one want to be knee-deep in a sudden explosion of poop._

On a serious note, my question for you is how you reconcile the attractiveness of buttocks with the fact that evacuation occurs from that general area. Perhaps you haven't really thought about it, and may look at it differently now? Perhaps you already have, and have come up with a logical reason as to why you may justify your attraction to asses?


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

It's not the physical attributes as much as it is the swing of motion when a woman walks. There is a fair amount of information to be learned about a woman simply by observing her stride.

Just something about swing of the hips/ass can make a man weak in the knees.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

too INTP to pick one name said:


> "I'm an ass man." How could one consider one's self an "ass man?"


Maybe someone who likes donkeys?



too INTP to pick one name said:


> On a serious note, my question for you is how you reconcile the attractiveness of buttocks with the fact that evacuation occurs from that general area. Perhaps you haven't really thought about it, and may look at it differently now? Perhaps you already have, and have come up with a logical reason as to why you may justify your attraction to asses?


Why would I need a logical reason to justify my attraction to human bodies? The thought of the intestinal tract ending somewhere near that area doesn't bother me at all. Anyway, I like human form from a purely aesthetical point of view, too (I draw people ).

BTW, aren't urine, sweat, menstrual blood, ear wax, saliva etc. disgusting? You can find something icky about every part of the body.


----------



## too INTP to pick one name (Jun 12, 2012)

aconite said:


> Why would I need a logical reason to justify my attraction to human bodies?


Because I had to come up with a serious question concerning the subject to intellectually justify my spur-of-the-moment fanciful rant regarding volcanic asses.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Some women like asses too. 
I'm drawn to checking out a woman's hips and waist myself. I'm told I should "get a grip". *BadumTss*


----------



## Wizardry (Nov 13, 2011)

> On a serious note, my question for you is how you reconcile the attractiveness of buttocks with the fact that evacuation occurs from that general area. Perhaps you haven't really thought about it, and may look at it differently now? Perhaps you already have, and have come up with a logical reason as to why you may justify your attraction to asses?


 Because people generally wipe their asses and the smart ones use baby wipes. If it were a game of rock/paper/scissors, then baby wipes beat volcano ass. Then with the putrescent stench gone you are rewarded with the shapely round globes and the main pleasure hole.



> Because I had to come up with a serious question concerning the subject to intellectually justify my spur-of-the-moment fanciful rant regarding volcanic asses.


 LOL, I like you guy. I keep trying to have serious conversations with people about what the world would be like if people shit from their neck instead of the butt and how it would completely alter the course of normal social etiquette, doesn't work too well.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

too INTP to pick one name said:


> Every time I see an ass, naked or clothed, I immediately think "someone poops through this." How can you get past this hurdle?


I don't know how but, butts look very interesting to me  and as others said, the movement!! mmm some women move their butt while walking in ways that remind me some sexual relationships and that has a deepper impact. Anyway not every butt looks good, some make me think the way you explain... but I just dont really think about it, it just happens.





too INTP to pick one name said:


> It is nothing more than the garbage disposal of the body surrounded by two massive humps or hills of flesh.


I wonder, do you have any memories of someone on your family describing butts like this? or higyene? poop???
I have a friend, she had a similar perspective as you but after hours and days of talking she related this to the fact that her mom used to intensively qualify farts and poop as dirty, shameful instead of something part of life (that actually happens in private).




too INTP to pick one name said:


> Every time I see an ass, naked or clothed, I immediately think "someone poops through this." How can you get past this hurdle? It is nothing more than the garbage disposal of the body surrounded by two massive humps or hills of flesh.


Well depending on the higyene, the human body is actually pretty awesome and beautiful. Not directly related but I remember some readings regarding the genitals (not butt) being more clean than the mouth... I'll have to check again on that.


I often ask myself why the size and shape result in such different levels of attraction... because regarding the size and shape, every butt works the same way... the only difference is the confort the person feels (how deep a rock penetrates the skin into the bones while sitting in the wild) or the confort while having sex, while most sensations depend on diff things, shape allows you to feel less bone (and less hits).


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm an ass man myself, tasteful phrasing I know, for me its about the curve of form. That's how I rationalize it anyways.
I enjoy the way a woman's body curves flow as a whole and often that centers or is formed by their hips and their butt. You can tell a lot about a woman's grace by the way her hips sway.


----------



## JackParrish (May 5, 2012)

Easy. 

1. Curves. Elicits chemical responses in the brain. It's the weird nature of attraction. It's not the only thing, by far, but it's one part of the equation.

2. The ass isn't the only danger zone, my friend. Mouths are horribly unclean. The genitals of both men and women include a urethra in same or immediate proximity. That's also biological waste. 

If cleanliness in the sense of "can never be associated with" is your necessary condition for attraction, I'm afraid your only safe harbor is celibacy. 

3. Likely, you're fixating on--well, shit--way more than most people for one reason or another. Could be shame from your anal retentive days (if you believe Freud at all, which I'm not sure that I do) or it could just be some crazy fixation in your imagination. Or an "I said, I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE" kind of thing. Lord knows we all have those. 

4. I'm not an "ass man" or "tit man". I'm a "woman" man. And I'm not being cheeky. Every woman has her own strengths and weaknesses, virtues and vices. If she's proud of her ass and shows it off, I'm likely to get wrapped up in it too. But one body part or another is incapable of motivating me to do one thing or another I wouldn't be doing anyway, and if she's a bad person or we don't connect no body part could keep me moored. For that reason I tend not to mesh well with shallow people. I'm not unkind to them. I just don't invest much in them.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

too INTP to pick one name said:


> Every time I see an ass, naked or clothed, I immediately think "someone poops through this." How can you get past this hurdle? It is nothing more than the garbage disposal of the body surrounded by two massive humps or hills of flesh. Betwixt those two bunions of muscle you are attracted to lies the single most disgusting outlet of the human being, the nozzle of pressured evacuation of manure, the airlock from which the most rancid of waste flows.
> 
> I've even seen some people dedicate their attractive fetishes to this one, single part of the human body. "I'm an ass man." How could one consider one's self an "ass man?" How could one lay one's head upon a pillow at night, mull over one's dreams and desires in this life on Earth, and think "I want to conquer or at least feel many asses in my days." Conquering an ass is like building one's fortress atop a volcanic mountain. It's not carving out Helm's Deep from a stalwart mountain of stone, but a volatile volcano ready to erupt at any instant. That lava, my friend, is nothing other than human poop.
> 
> ...


I'm sensing you do not have a healthy relationship with your ass.


----------



## Anthoric (May 31, 2012)

It's evolutionairy, argutivly it's still half hardwired into our brians to be attracted to asses.


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

Think positively about the ass. Without it people would be "full of shit".


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

When I see an attractive butt, my mind goes in a daze. My back hunches, I start growling at people and toss dirt in the air. That's how I lost my last job.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Because once all the poop is gone and the person wipes or washes, the hole is actually a pretty clean place?


----------



## GenreWalker (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking at it in the sense of "It's flesh with a poophole" just doesn't do it. Breasts are just some fleshy lumps. People are just collections of atoms. You mention that butts excrete, but friends, even though they have negative qualities, are great to hang with.The good qualities of butts are their positive associations. What's the big deal? We have to consider subjective views and involve emotion and association. A good butt is associated with health, and ummm *ahem* cushion. It's also associated with attractiveness in this culture. That's not logical, but humans are not primarily logical. Thus ends my booty rant.


----------



## too INTP to pick one name (Jun 12, 2012)

The ass is tearing our community apart.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Evolutionarily, we're probably attracted to asses because they frame the vagina. When humans still walked on all fours, we mated back-to-front ("doggystyle"). The female signaled to the male that she wanted to copulate by presenting her rear, which made her vagina accessible. A behavioral response therefore developed to the sight of the buttocks and/or vagina. The fact that we still find it attractive is evolutionary baggage.

A related theory runs that breasts and out-turned lips are evolutionary advantages that cater to the same behavior. When humans started walking upright and mating face-to-face, women with large, round breasts that resembled buttocks and full lips that resembled the vagina were able to evoke that same primal response that our ancestors had to the vagina-buttocks combo. Just look at the resemblance:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

too INTP to pick one name said:


> The ass is tearing our community apart.


No, it's bringing it closer together. 

When I see a man's nice ass, I imagine grabbing it and pulling him into me during the sexual act. Thus, imagining a much closer world.


----------

